#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Complete testicular hair removal options

## Looper

I have a few grey hairs on my head and in my beard (when I grow one). I have noticed since my ball-bag hair grew back in after my holiday in Thailand that the hair on my balls is completely silvery grey now (maybe had been going that way for a while and I didn't notice) like the back of mountain gorilla. I would like to go for complete removal if this is possible as it looks not that good. I have picked up from other threads that immac is not to be used on the balls. I don't like shaving down below and I use clippers anyway so it is not a shave but just a trim. I am wondering about complete and permanent hair removal options for the ball bag. Anybody have any ideas or experience?

----------


## taxexile

Male Pubic Hair and Scrotum Shaving: Benefits and Tips - Well Groomed Fellow






> It can be scary to wield a sharp razor so close to your private area, even more when you’re a male, so if you’re feeling nervous about shaving down there, definitely keep reading.
> 
> But why should you remove your pubic hair? First of all (and perhaps to many the most important  reason), shaving it can make your erection look positively huge. When your pubic hair covers up part of the shaft, visually it can seem much shorter. The hidden part of the shaft will be revealed and can make your penis look a half inch longer. But, of course you wouldn’t care about that.
> 
> (Click here for images of shaved male genitals)
> 
> If you’re still not convinced here are the other benefits:
> 
> • Improved hygiene: Don’t forget about hygiene. Your whole area will be cleaner, smell better, and be much more inviting, too.
> ...

----------


## peterpan

I'm coming out too. fancy a meet up?

----------


## Looper

^It is a new century PP and I don't think that gonad grooming should be seen as the preserve of gay fellas anymore.

^^Good link tax but I was looking for a more permanent solution such as waxing (too painful I am sure) or electrolysis. I have a spare car battery at home so I might be able to save a few hundred bucks if there is a DIY page somewhere on the web.

----------


## Rural Surin

Have you tried ball sack hair transplants?
All the rage, I hear.

----------


## taxexile

ive shaved the wrinkled retainer a couple of times, its more comfortable in this climate thats for sure.

the only problem is that it when the humidity is high the scrotum kind of sticks to the inner thigh, at home thats no problem, but when out and about, in order to free the scrotum one needs to perform some rather ungainly and impolite movements, such as  leg shakes and intra pocket hand grabs that can appear rather disgusting and strange to onlookers.

the shaving procedure is easy enough, but of course if you want to keep the scrotum permanently hair free then it will need to be done on a daily basis and that is just too vain, too gay and too much trouble.

a greying scrotum is a constant and depressing reminder of ones immortality and the aging process, if shaving is not to ones liking then one could i suppose use hair dyes, but that surely is taking things too far.

----------


## Rural Surin

Body har vanity.

Too much to think about.

----------


## Looper

> the only problem is that it when the humidity is high the scrotum kind of sticks to the inner thigh


Yes I suffer from 'Thailand testicle', as I call it, too. Strolling along with one testicle stuck to each leg feels weird. Trying to casually shake them loose so they unpeel by themselves is a tricky manoeuvre to practise. If the technique is not mastered and a casual shake is unsuccessful then an unnatural goosestep to the left and then one to the the right is needed to gain separation.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

The best and really only effective solution is LASER!

Unfortunately, laser hair removal only works on dark hairs, and is ineffective on light or white hairs (it requires the dark hair to conduct the heat, effectively). There various  laser process' that are effective on light hair. Look around.

http://www.hairremovalforum.com/lase...ir-removal/46/

I had laser removal done on my facial hair (complete facial hair removal) and while a hassle, it was wonderful not having to shave for 2-3 months, and not having any 5 o'clock shadow.

----------


## Looper

> I had laser removal done on my facial hair (complete facial hair removal) and while a hassle, it was wonderful not having to shave for 2-3 months, and not having any 5 o'clock shadow.


Seriously? I have never heard of a bloke getting that done.

----------


## can123

The simple answer is to remove your testicles and keep the hair.

----------


## Rural Surin

> The simple answer is to remove your testicles and keep the hair.


Seems to me that Loop's bollocks belong to whomever he's seeing at the moment.... :mid: 
Just an observation.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Anatidaephobia
> 
> I had laser removal done on my facial hair (complete facial hair removal) and while a hassle, it was wonderful not having to shave for 2-3 months, and not having any 5 o'clock shadow.
> 
> 
> Seriously? I have never heard of a bloke getting that done.


She's not a guy.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by Anatidaephobia
> 
> I had laser removal done on my facial hair (complete facial hair removal) and while a hassle, it was wonderful not having to shave for 2-3 months, and not having any 5 o'clock shadow.
> 
> 
> Seriously? I have never heard of a bloke getting that done.


Look on the bright side, at least he doesn't shave his legs in the summer.

----------


## Dillinger

Are you sure these are your own balls you're talking about Looper ?

You wouldn't be a teabagger by chance ? 

You dont need to shave them, just take the clippers to them once a month or so, 

After Ive trimmed my nads with a number one, I lie there with them cupped in my left hand and rotate them while singeing the uneven hairs off with a cigarette.

Just thought I'd share that with ya :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

Can we discuss hard-to-remove and unsightly arse area hairs?

----------


## Dillinger

That can be done while lying on your side, then flipping to the other side.

Your farts wont sound the same though  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

A one-time waxing will be sufficient.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Can we discuss hard-to-remove and unsightly arse area hairs?


On the buttocks, or within the arse crack itself?

The former is unsightly, but the latter is a magnet for clagnuts and wet farts, which smell at the end of a tropical afternoon. 

You can test this out by putting your cellphone between your bottoms and asking a bargirl to smell it when she requests a ladydrink.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

LOOPER
Please tell me your having a laugh with this.

Start worrying when things stop working,not when your fur coat starts to fade!

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> Originally Posted by Anatidaephobia
> 
> I had laser removal done on my facial hair (complete facial hair removal) and while a hassle, it was wonderful not having to shave for 2-3 months, and not having any 5 o'clock shadow.
> 
> 
> Seriously? I have never heard of a bloke getting that done.


Yep - I simply don't like hair in the wrong places. The problem with facial hair is that, apparently, it will *always* grow back. I had it done 6-7 times (usually take 4-6 treatments) and it always grew back. Weird. 

I've started looking around for home laser hair removal kits. They make them, and cost about $200-$300. 

Easier to shave hair on the arms or legs (more comfy in the heat), or on the chest. For some reason, girls like it when it's a certain stubbly length there. They can't stop touching it and running their fingers over the 5mm stubble. Go figure. 

The only side-effect is that you occasionally get dumb comments from sexually insecure guys,  but I consider that a bonus, because it highlight the ones who are insecure about their own sexuality. Kinda a litmus test. ;-)

Electrolysis is the next option. Have high pain tolerance if you opt for that.

----------


## DrAndy

The best method by far is a quick once over with a blowtorch, the hairs quickly burn off leaving your scrotum baby smooth

The only downside (assuming you are not clumsy) is the smell, but you can avoid that by placing a vacuum cleaner close by

----------


## Fondles

cigarette lighter will sort out them pubes.

----------


## Ozcol

Half a litre of petrol (gas for you yanks) and a match should do the trick.

----------


## withnallstoke

Leave well alone.

Find a mountain gorilla for a mate.

----------


## Jesus Jones

> ^It is a new century PP and I don't think that gonad grooming should be seen as the preserve of gay fellas anymore.
> 
> ^^Good link tax but I was looking for a more permanent solution such as waxing (too painful I am sure) or electrolysis. I have a spare car battery at home so I might be able to save a few hundred bucks if there is a DIY page somewhere on the web.


Man up and use a razor.  Those gillette sensitive ones work wonders on my nads.

Just a tip for shaving the man jungle.

On the balls shave one way, but above the love rod, shave both ways as the razor works much better.  Go back and forth with the razor.

----------


## DrAndy

> Man up and use a razor.





> Those gillette sensitive ones work wonders


man up and use a "cut-throat"

----------


## Rural Surin

Why not just allow things to be as nature intended?

Less shite in your life to be concerned with - unnecessarily.

----------


## DrAndy

> cigarette lighter will sort out them pubes.



the farmer next to me uses a blowtorch to get rid of the hairs on his pigs after he has killed them

works very well

a cigarette lighter could be used for the same purpose on your bollox as the area is smaller (I assume)

----------


## withnallstoke

If shaving off the pubes, get a bit of cash back by selling them to bald African men or Aboriginals.

----------


## Rural Surin

> If shaving off the pubes, get a bit of cash back by selling them to bald African men or Aboriginals.


 
Always on the ball [pun intended] regarding prospective markets, aren't ya?

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Why not just allow things to be as nature intended?
> 
> Less shite in your life to be concerned with - unnecessarily.


You obviously haven't had your balls liked on silky smooth sperm bags!

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> 
> Why not just allow things to be as nature intended?
> 
> Less shite in your life to be concerned with - unnecessarily.
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't had your balls liked on silky smooth sperm bags!


I'll pass.
Thanks.

----------


## Looper

> I lie there with them cupped in my left hand and rotate them while singeing the uneven hairs off with a cigarette.


Good tip. I still enjoy a cigarette once a month while watching a movie and having a few beers. So I shall try and remember to hit pause and give the ballbag a tidy up next time.

----------


## taxexile

i have haircuts at a shop here in hua hin, upstairs they have a room for massage and a waxing room for women who want their minges shaved, the girl cutting my hair said that in the past year quite a few falang men have come in asking for removal of chest and back hair, she then giggled in that peculiarly thai way, looked around to see who might be listening and then whispered to me that some men even want their (at this point she giggled uncontrollably and unable to speak she pointed in a southerly direction) pubage removed.

i asked her if she does it and she said she doesnt, but the shop will do it, there is an older woman who does the hair removal. its wax for the body and a safety razor for the nuts.

she said its mostly germans that ask for it.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> Why not just allow things to be as nature intended?
> 
> Less shite in your life to be concerned with - unnecessarily.


Some folks seem to be more concerned about their hygiene and health than others - at least we know which category you belong to. ;-)

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> ...


The thought seems to disgust you.

So do you prefer your missus to have a hairy gash?  I'm assuming you have one.  I wasn't  being personal if you bat for the other side!  Just assumed all real men like having their silky smooth ball or balls liked and sucked by their missus.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

I prefer to have them licked, albeit obviously acing them liked by an attractive lass would be a precursor to the licking.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> 
> Why not just allow things to be as nature intended?
> 
> Less shite in your life to be concerned with - unnecessarily.
> 
> 
> Some folks seem to be more concerned about their hygiene and health than others - at least we know which category you belong to. ;-)


How does shaving your legs confer any health benefits?

----------


## taxexile

^

you can swim faster.

----------


## kmart

Just got through this thread by involuntarily crossing my legs. I worry about some of you people..

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> How does shaving your legs confer any health benefits?


Note to self : reading comprehension is weak with this one.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> But why should you remove your pubic hair? First of all (and perhaps to many the most important reason), shaving it can make your erection look positively huge. When your pubic hair covers up part of the shaft, visually it can seem much shorter. The hidden part of the shaft will be revealed and can make your penis look a half inch longer. But, of course you wouldnt care about that.


I find girls with small hands make my dick look huge,Lately though mrs BLD has been in the habit of shaving the nads periodicly, just as well, because its been a while since ive seen them due to an excess of beergut and i doubt i could manage it myself unscathed , despite all the detailed advice thats been offered to loopers nutsack

----------


## Dillinger

> How does shaving your legs confer any health benefits?


Saves you walking back to the shop after laddering the last pair of crutchless tights.

I should imagine

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> 
> How does shaving your legs confer any health benefits?
> 
> 
> Note to self : reading comprehension is weak with this one.


To quote your words precisely then, the rationale is....

_'more comfy in the heat'_

So not for hygiene, nor health, (nor even cosmetic)

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> To quote your words precisely then, the rationale is....
> 
> _'more comfy in the heat'_
> 
> So not for hygiene, nor health, (nor even cosmetic)


Note to self: this one must stumble around in the dark a lot.

I'll let you figure it out for yourself - how's that?

(Here's a hint: look up 'bacteria', and 'sweat' and 'hair')

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> 
> To quote your words precisely then, the rationale is....
> 
> _'more comfy in the heat'_
> 
> So not for hygiene, nor health, (nor even cosmetic)
> 
> ...


Non existent bacterial health risk from sweating on hairy legs. If there was, then mammals would be extinct by now.

Far more health risk in poking your penis into Thai hookers' vaginas. 


I don't think anyone's accusing you of being a homosexual, Harry. Just a bit of a lovable eccentric.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Far more health risk in poking your penis into Thai hookers' vaginas.


There seems to be a bit of a risk in taking a flame thrower or a cut throat razor to the knackersack as well.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> Non existent bacterial health risk from sweating on hairy legs. If there was, then mammals would be extinct by now.
> 
> Far more health risk in poking your penis into Thai hookers' vaginas. 
> 
> I don't think anyone's accusing you of being a homosexual, Harry. Just a bit of a lovable eccentric.


Nice to see that your level of reflexive ignorance hasn't changed, nor your personal insecurities. Careful about that fall...

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> 
> Non existent bacterial health risk from sweating on hairy legs. If there was, then mammals would be extinct by now.
> 
> Far more health risk in poking your penis into Thai hookers' vaginas. 
> 
> I don't think anyone's accusing you of being a homosexual, Harry. Just a bit of a lovable eccentric.
> 
> ...


Faux-feigned indigation....

----------


## Sailing into trouble

I tell you what boys! If you lot where ever in a pub sat round a table in any pub or bar on 2 continents discussing the most effective way of removing pubic hair!!!!!!!!!!

Now that would be an interesting event :Smile:  

So I may be grinning at the comments here, but you can never prove it!

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> Faux-feigned indigation....


Au contraire, more like pull-up-a-chair readiness to enjoy your usual self-goal theatrics, attempting smugness through double-redundancy. (that was intentional for sarcastic effect, BTW)

----------


## Cujo

> I have a few grey hairs on my head and in my beard (when I grow one). I have noticed since my ball-bag hair grew back in after my holiday in Thailand that the hair on my balls is completely silvery grey now (maybe had been going that way for a while and I didn't notice) like the back of mountain gorilla. I would like to go for complete removal if this is possible as it looks not that good. I have picked up from other threads that immac is not to be used on the balls. I don't like shaving down below and I use clippers anyway so it is not a shave but just a trim. I am wondering about complete and permanent hair removal options for the ball bag. Anybody have any ideas or experience?


Wax..

----------


## Looper

> mrs BLD has been in the habit of shaving the nads periodicly


Maybe get her to advertise it as a service. Could be a winner.





> I find girls with small hands make my dick look huge


I had a K-girl business post-grad at the gaff at weekend and her hands are the same size as mine and her feet are one size bigger. She has size 9 feet! She is quite tall at 5'8" so they don't look disproportionate and I have a foot fetish anyway so its all good. But anyway I am able to confirm that my modest endowment looks even more modest in her firm grasp as she drank 5 bottles of 5.5% Irish stout in the time it took me to drink 2 and gave it up on the first date. K-girls do that funny whimpering crying thing during sex (same like J-girls) as if they are being molested against their will. Strange creatures.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> K-girls do that funny whimpering crying thing during sex (same like J-girls) as if they are being molested against their will. Strange creatures.


Yeah, one of the weirder things about Japanese girls. Some Chinese girls do that as well. Noted - will stay away from the Korean gargantuans, then. ;-)

----------


## withnallstoke

> her hands are the same size as mine and her feet are one size bigger.  She is quite tall at 5'8". .. she drank 5 bottles of 5.5% Irish stout in the time it took me to drink 2 and gave it up on the first date


Bird my arse!

----------


## bobo746

> So do you prefer your missus to have a hairy gash? I'm assuming you have one


A hairy gash ????

----------


## taxexile

the phrase "hairy gash" is reminiscent of old geezers in northern pubs in the seventies regaling young teens with stories from their youth.

eeeeh, lad, reminds me o' sweaty betty, she 'ad a reet 'airy fookin' gash, drippin' it wuh an stank like huddersfield gasworks too, but she could tek on allus evening shift and still give her hubby a juicy fook when he came 'ome in't mornin. heh heh, legs in't air and screechin' like a stuck fookin' pig wi' er big 'airy gash all pink an juicy. heh heh, get 'em in lad, your round.

----------


## misskit

Hehehe. Can't just lurk any longer. 

I've no balls but can offer a suggestion to hair removal. Buy yourself and Epilady.

Hair removal electrical appliances Epilady

It's a machine similar to an electric razor only it pulls the hairs out like waxing. Not permanent, but after you use it a while the hairs become less dense. 

Take a nice warm shower to get the hair follicles open, then get to work.

Expect tears.

We women use them on our legs, underarms, and crotch. It hurts like hell. Looks good though.

Choke dee!

----------


## taxexile

^



> Looks good though.



this thread is no good without photos.

----------


## Gerbil

Try a modified angle grinder. Loy Toy nearly had great success with that method  :bunny3:

----------


## Looper

^^^Thankyou MissKit, I will investigate further.





> Originally Posted by Looper
> 
> her hands are the same size as mine and her feet are one size bigger.  She is quite tall at 5'8". .. she drank 5 bottles of 5.5% Irish stout in the time it took me to drink 2 and gave it up on the first date
> 
> 
> Bird my arse!


She looks like a girl but I would not want to get into a phsyical confrontation with her.







After sinking her beer at my gaff and then going for a long piss she came out and sat cross legged on the deck in that miniskirt making it quite clear that she was no longer wearing any panties. I am not sure if she forgot or if it was an act of provocation (she is rather inscrutable) but it was like a red rag to a bull and I fucked her 3 times in 2 hours. I tried to fuck her a 4th time but I could not finish due to my balls being wrung dry.

----------


## Rural Surin

> the phrase "hairy gash" is reminiscent of old geezers in northern pubs in the seventies regaling young teens with stories from their youth.
> 
> eeeeh, lad, reminds me o' sweaty betty, she 'ad a reet 'airy fookin' gash, drippin' it wuh an stank like huddersfield gasworks too, but she could tek on allus evening shift and still give her hubby a juicy fook when he came 'ome in't mornin. heh heh, legs in't air and screechin' like a stuck fookin' pig wi' er big 'airy gash all pink an juicy. heh heh, get 'em in lad, your round.


Reflective of some, perhaps.

----------


## withnallstoke

> She looks like a girl but I would not want to get into a phsyical confrontation with her.


Fair enough.
I take back my insinuation.










Does she have hairy balls?

----------


## Looper

> Expect tears.  We women use them on our legs, underarms, and crotch. It hurts like hell. Looks good though.  Choke dee!





> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Looks good though.
> 			
> 		
> ...


I am placing my balls in MissKit's hands and will crank up a photothread in the event of success.

----------


## misskit

^  :Smile: 

You had better pull the skin tight. That Epilady will bite!

----------


## taxexile

> I am placing my balls in MissKit's hands


those werent the photos i was talking about.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> Hehehe. Can't just lurk any longer. 
> 
> I've no balls but can offer a suggestion to hair removal. Buy yourself and *Epilady*.
> 
> Hair removal electrical appliances Epilady
> It's a machine similar to an electric razor only it pulls the hairs out like waxing. Not permanent, but after you use it a while the hairs become less dense. 
> Take a nice warm shower to get the hair follicles open, then get to work.
> Expect tears.
> We women use them on our legs, underarms, and crotch. It hurts like hell. Looks good though.
> Choke dee!


Holy shit - epilady. The demon device that has made me appreciate women. Yes, tears. Expect tears, screams and curses. I will never use an epilady ever again. It's like a swarm of tweezer bearing locusts.

----------


## pickel

> I simply don't like hair in the wrong places.


Are you saying hair on a man's face is in the wrong place? That's naturally impossible, so I can only presume you are a woman.  :Smile:

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> Originally Posted by Anatidaephobia
> 
>  I simply don't like hair in the wrong places.
> 
> 
> Are you saying hair on a man's face is in the wrong place? That's naturally impossible, so I can only presume you are a woman.


Wrong places:

- back
- errant places on cheeks
- ears
- nose 

That said, I find facial hair relatively useless and shaving a hassle. 

s'cuse me now as I pick high heels.

----------


## brisie

[QUOTE There seems to be a bit of a risk in taking a flame thrower or a cut throat razor to the knackersack as well.[/QUOTE]

Definitely run with the flame thrower. Since I did mine 5 years ago all the girls tell me my cock is the best thing this side of the black stump   :Smile:

----------


## Nutsy

I have just been crying my eyes out reading all of this, You couldn't make this stuff up. The other option of course is to find a dog on a hot day and get it to lick them off!

----------


## Kurgen

> You had better pull the skin tight. That Epilady will bite!


I bought one of those about 15 years ago for my then fiancee, brutal but worth every penny. I loved listening to the bitch wimpering with pain, sorta made up for the constant nagging I suffered.

I must hold my hands up to being a member of the shaven ball bag brigade, it gets a bit tricky when you get to the taint though.

----------

